# WTB Nice Tackle Box



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm looking to start my fishing collection. If anyone has a tackle box (medium to large size) that is in good condition and you are looking to get rid of, please send me some pictures. Also looking for ice fishing equipment.

>>O


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

What type of fishing do you intend to use the box for?


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

30-06-hunter said:


> What type of fishing do you intend to use the box for?


It will be used for Ice Fishing, Trout, Bass, Panfish, anything that wants a hook in its lip. I am looking to explore Utah's fishing areas and catch a pretty big variety.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Check the yards sales this spring. You can find some cheap gear. I know this wont help you now , It's just a thought.


----------



## GreenFletchings (Aug 29, 2014)

OKEE said:


> Check the yards sales this spring. You can find some cheap gear. I know this wont help you now , It's just a thought.


That's a good idea. I will do that. Thanks OKEE


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just check out Cabela's, Sportsmans's, or any other sporting goods dealer. Tackle boxes are cheap depending on which one that you want to purchase.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

I picked this up last week. It's still on sale. Comes with 6 utility boxes. Those alone would probably cost you over $30.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Tackle-Storage/Tackle-Bags%7C/pc/104793480/c/104777280/sc/104619780/Cabelas-Deluxe-Fisherman-Seriestrade-Tackle-Bag/1875487.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ftackle-bags%2F_%2FN-1100378%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104619780%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104777280&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104777280%3Bcat104619780


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

In addition to this http://www.ebay.com/itm/Plano-1155-...750?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53f7fe29be I use several of the heavy duty clear utility boxes so I can organize and see where different gear is at, this way I only have to grab the box I need for that type of fishing instead of toting around a big heavy tackle box.


----------

